# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Forumishqiptar.com edhe ne Facebook dhe Twitter

## Albo

Duke qene se nje numer i madh anetaresh te forumit marrin pjese edhe ne facebook dhe twitter, nje nga sugjerimet e tyre ka qene qe temat e forumit te dalin edhe ne facebook, duke e bere te lehte per ta te ndjekin temat e diskutimit ne forum. Stafi i forumit i mori parasysh sugjerimet e tyre dhe kemi hapur nje "Fan Page" per forumin shqiptar ne facebook ku te gjithe ju mund te abonoheni dhe te ndiqni temat e forumit qe do te postohen edhe ne ate faqe ne menyre automatike. Nese shikoni nje teme qe ju pelqen, mjafton te klikoni mbi te dhe do tu sjelli direkt ne temen ne fjale ne forum ku mund te postoni edhe mendimin tuaj.


Facebook Forumishqiptar.com "Fan Page":

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Forumi...m/145484116255*


Forumishqiptar.com ne Twitter:

*http://twitter.com/forumishqiptar*

Aktualisht kemi vetem 2700 dashamires te forumit shqiptar ne Facebook. Ju ftojme qe te beheni "fan" te forumit shqiptar ne facebook dhe te "like" (pelqeni) temat tuaja te preferuara te diskutimit. Ne kete menyre, diskutimet ne forum do te marrin nje vemendje akoma me te madhe edhe ne facebook.

- Jeni bere fan i forumit ne facebook apo jo?
- Ua keni sugjeruar miqve tuaj forumin shqiptar ne facebook?

Albo


P.S Lidhjen e faqes se forumit ne facebook dhe twitter e gjeni tani ne fund te cdo faqeje te forumit.

----------


## Flori

Pershendetje.

Mund te vesh nje sugjerim apo dicak te till ne nje cep te forumit per tu par nga sa me shum antar dhe vizitor te forumit  :buzeqeshje:  

http://developers.facebook.com/plugins?

Flori

----------


## MaDaBeR

Kjo eshte nje gje shume e bukur qe eshte bere. Twitter dhe Facebook sidomos jane bere si pjese e pandashme e miliona njerezve ne mbare boten, dhe eshte ide e mire kjo e stafit te forumit. Tani disa anetare qe e kane anashkaluar paksa forumin per shkak te facebook ose twwiter do te jene serish aktiv ne forumsi dhe do te kete akoma me shume prurje te reja, gjithmone nese temat do te pelqehen dhe nese ato do te jene terheqese per ata qe i shikojne per here te pare.

Kjo tashme e ngarkon stafin e forumi me pergjegjesi akoma me te medha ne menyre qe anetaret te ndihen sa me mire ne kete ambient gjigand virtual Shqiptar.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Kjo është shumë mirë .. bile unë që nga fillimi jamë bo add. 

Ky grup ekziston mduket qe gati një vit mos qofsha gabim!


Ide e mirë , shpresoj që nga aty interesohen dhe të tjerë e antarsohen dhe vin për me shkru._

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Urime Forumit Shqiptar  per kete qe ka bere..!

----------


## vampiri-femrave

o Albo po me duket se kjo do ja uli vleren forumit, duke qen se te gjitha mendimet apo komentet do shenohen ne twiter ose facebook.Gjithsesi ..

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Komentet në facebook mund të bllokohen dhe botimet aty të shërbejnë thjesht si njoftime.

----------


## Marya

mua nuk me duket ide e mire sepse ne facebook shumica jane regjistruar me identitetin e tyre te vertete gje qe do i detyroje te shprehen ne nje fare menyre me doreza :buzeqeshje:  ose hic fare
 ndersa ketu anonimati te lejon te shprehesh lirshem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## moro

:buzeqeshje:  dakort me maryan

----------


## Albo

> o Albo po me duket se kjo do ja uli vleren forumit, duke qen se te gjitha mendimet apo komentet do shenohen ne twiter ose facebook.Gjithsesi ..


Ne facebook dhe twitter nuk dalin komentet e temave ne forum, por vetem titujt e temave te reja hapura ne forum. Dhe nuk del as pershkrimi i plote i temes nga hapesi i saj, por nje permbledhje e shkurtuar.

Qellimi eshte qe edhe ata anetare te forumit qe nuk futen rregullisht ne forum, por futen rregullisht ne facebook, te mund te ndjekin temat e reja qe hapen ne forum, dhe nese lexojne nje teme qe iu pelqen, nje klikim mbi  titullin e temes dhe vijne direkt ne forum.

Ne facebook dalin vetem komente qe anetaret tane ne facebook bejne ne "fan page" te forumit. Keto komente jane te pakta ne numer krahasimisht me mijera postime qe behen ne forum.




> mua nuk me duket ide e mire sepse ne facebook shumica jane regjistruar me identitetin e tyre te vertete gje qe do i detyroje te shprehen ne nje fare menyre me doreza ose hic fare
> ndersa ketu anonimati te lejon te shprehesh lirshem


Nuk ke perse le komente ne fan page te forumit ne facebook, mjafton te klikosh ne nje nga temat e hapura ne ate faqe dhe vjen direkt ne forum. Ne forum mund te identifikohesh me emrin tend te forumit e te shprehesh mendimin tend, pa qene nevoja te tregosh identitetin tend te vertete, nese te pelqen te jesh anonime.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Qe nga 1 tetori 2010 e deri me sot, numri i fansave tane ne facebook po shkon ne 10,000. Falenderojme te gjithe miqte tane ne facebook, anetare te ketij forumi, per sugjerimet e tyre per faqen ne facebook miqve te tyre.

Nese jeni i regjistruar ne facebook, ju ftojme qe te beheni fan i forumit dhe t'iu sugjeroni ate faqe edhe te gjithe miqve tuaj ne facebook.

Albo

----------


## euro-euro

Eej Cili Eshte Linku I Faqes Suaj Te Behem Fans

----------


## ☆Angie☆

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Forumi...m/145484116255

Gjë e madhe shumë për ta gjetur lol

----------


## Kreksi

Pershendetje,  mendoj  se  eshte  edhe  kjo  nje  iniciativ e  deomosdoshme  duke pare  kohen sa  hecen shpejt sot  duhet te  sillemi edhe  ne  me  boten,  forumi shqiptar  duhet te  hapet  e  jo te  mbyllet, eshte  nje thesar ky edhe  per gjeneratat e  reja  qe  nuk  e  kan  njohur  deri  me tani  kete  forum  dhe permes  facbook  iu  ipet  mundesija  te ndjekin  edhe  kete  faqe, pra  pergezime, si  thonte  Gjon Pali II; duhet te  guxojmi,  mos te  frigohemi...§  SHENDET !

----------


## Naimi_Prishtina

> Pershendetje.
> 
> Mund te vesh nje sugjerim apo dicak te till ne nje cep te forumit per tu par nga sa me shum antar dhe vizitor te forumit  
> 
> http://developers.facebook.com/plugins?
> 
> Flori


 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: nn

----------


## EuroStar1

Une numeroj 27 shoke qe i kam ne forum pas fteses qe u kam bere dhe jane shume te kenaqur. Edhe pse ata e njihnin perciptazi forumin shqiptar.... Pasi i bera te njohura tematikat e forumit, ata marin pjese rregullisht cdo dite ne forum dhe jane te kenaqur. Suksese forumit shqiptar dhe jetegjatesi e popullim

Pershendetje

----------

